# My latest Penguin video love



## shambles (Apr 30, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKqlxVU6kHY&feature=youtube_gdata_player

This has had me giggling for the last 10 mins or so


----------



## megga (May 1, 2013)

Hmmmmm who thinks of these things??


----------



## shambles (May 1, 2013)

megga said:


> Hmmmmm who thinks of these things??



Crazy people in marketing


----------

